

Ask HN: Ning or WP based membership website? - EdgarF

Hi,<p>I want to create paid membership based website, I have 2 options<p>1) Go with usual WP+Membership Plugin+Hosting
Costs: Theme:$35, Membership plugin:$30 to $100, Hosting:$20 per month(Zippykid/page.ly)
Pros: Customization, full control
Cons: I hate WP (bcoz it gets hacked)<p>2) Ning paid membership addon 
Costs: $25 per month
Pros: Peace of mind(no upgrades, no hacking)
Cons: bandwidth issue, lots of -ve reviews, they take 3-4% of ur membership earning :(<p>As usual I am confused what to do :)<p>It will be great to hear from you guys
======
zachh
Wordpress if you want maximum flexibility later. Even though it gets hacked,
keep it updated and use the right plugins to minimize the risk involved.

------
desushil
I would definately go for WordPress because of it's flexibity.

